# Can a bunny poop TOO much?



## Tweetiepy (Dec 15, 2010)

Peaches seems to be a poop machine. He only uses one corner of his litter (always the same corner) and he has a grid over his litter (wood pellets). The grid is about 1.5 to 2" above his bottom and within a day (two at the max) the pellets reach the top of the grid and pile up.

I'm glad he's pooping & peeing lots, but can he poop too much or should I take that as a good sign that he's eating & pooping good?

I rotate his litter every two days so that the opposite corner gets filled and I only use a small handful of the wood pellets


----------



## maxysmummy (Dec 16, 2010)

my buns are pooping machines. if the poos are well formed and not sticky i dont think you have anything to worry about


----------



## jcottonl02 (Dec 16, 2010)

My rabbits have two cat litter trays, and after two days they are both filled to the brim with poop.

As long as the poops are well formed then I don't think there's anything to worry about.

If anything, lots of healthy poops could mean your bun is eating lots of lots of hay- VERY good for him!

Jen


----------



## Tweetiepy (Dec 16, 2010)

What do you mean by well formed? do you mean round or that they hold together?


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 16, 2010)

they mean round...healthy poops will crumble somewhat.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 16, 2010)

We've come to the conclusion that all rabbits are four legged poop machines. We change their pans in the hutch daliy, the hutch pans every week (though most is in the daily pan) and the pans out in the room weekly as there are fourteen that they use and play in filled with shredded newspaper. We're just glad that the dogs aren't as prolific.


----------



## Tweetiepy (Dec 16, 2010)

What about oval or egg shaped poops are those okay - I found one that looked like a cone head


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 16, 2010)

*Tweetiepy wrote: *


> What about oval or egg shaped poops are those okay - I found one that looked like a cone head


I occasionally get weird shaped poops. It shouldn't be anything to worry about. In my totally unprofessional opinion, the poop is so big that it comes out funny shaped instead of round, lol. I never complain about too many poopers!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 16, 2010)

If poop was gold we'd be worth a couple of trillion.


----------

